# What kind of cat is this?



## Jacobson (Sep 16, 2016)

Can someone please help me figure out what cat breed this is?

I have attached five photos.

It's a gray male cat with some white spots. He's around 5 or 6 months old, and his most distinguishing feature is his very smooth, silky fur, which feels totally "non cat-like" under your fingers. He's also very intelligent and sociable.

His mother is a completely black cat, and physically they have no similarities whatsoever.

Thank you all in advance for your help.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Domestic Shorthair or 'Moggie'.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

looks like a "I own all of your furniture" kind of cat


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Without any registrations papers in a well known cat registry such as CFA (Cat Fanciers' Assoc.), TICA (The International Cat Assoc.) or CCA (Canadian Cat Assoc.), he is not any particulare breed of cat but that is called a _Domestic Shorthair_, his colour is blue (grey) tabby. He appears to have the beginning of classic tabby pattern, but is lacking the typical round "bulls-eye" pattern on his side(s). Cat breeders would refer to it as a faulty pattern. Often blue cats do have a silky feel to the coat, as do black cats. He looks like a real sweetheart!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We would call him a DSH (domestic short hair) grey tabby if he were at our shelter.


----------



## Jacobson (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you for all your input, although I have some problems understanding how this could be a domestic shorthair. Please do not misunderstand me, as I am not questioning your expertise on the matter. It's just that perhaps the photos don't do a good job of showing things.

First, it may not be that visible on the photos, but his hair isn't really that short. Second, when you touch him, it almost feels like you're touching a bird. It is a unique touch I've never felt with any cat, and I've touched many cats. Third, I've found tons of pictures on Google of grey domestic shorthair cats, and not one of them really looks like this one, especially the face.

Again, I'm not saying it can't be a domestic shorthair, and I'm not questioning the knowledge of the posters, but I think that maybe the photos aren't able to give sufficient information.

There are some pictures of young "Nebelung" cats that resemble this one, but Nebelung cats are AFAIK completely grey, and this one has some white spots mainly on his tummy.

If anyone else could provide additional insight, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

What everyone else has said is true.

People get used to guessing at breeds because with dogs it's common for a dog to be either one identifiable breed, or a mix of 2-4 which are still pretty easy to spot.

Cats are not like that.

Most dogs are descended from purebreds at some point in their lineage because not so long ago people really cared about what breed the dog was and how that breed was used - working dogs.

Most cats are just...cats. 

San Diego Study: Analysis and Discussion



> At most, purebred cats make up 6% of owned cats, which is 3.8% of the entire known cat population. Purebred cats are much more likely to be indoor-only cats, and less likely to be randomly bred. Roaming, free breeding cats, on the other hand, make up well over a third of the known cat population.


Basically, your cat is a 'mutt'. That doesn't make him less special at all. All my kitties are mutt-cats and I love their individual characteristics! Torri has the same fur texture you're describing, petting her is like petting a cloud or touching a bunny's soft tummy. The fur is so soft you almost can't tell you're touching anything.

But that's all random genetics, as are the rest of his features.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

^ All that LC said.


----------



## CharlesD2 (Aug 21, 2016)

The cute kind.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He looks like a DSH tabby to me too, and you can see a bit of his classic tabby pattern, though he has unusual coloring. He's just gorgeous, and his coat looks just as silky as you describe. It sounds like your boy is similar to my girl. I have a DSH classic tabby, and her coat is also super silky, unlike that of other cats. I've petted cats with really soft fur, and hers feels different. Silky really is a great adjective to describe it. Although she's a short hair, her fur is longer (or at least it looks and feels longer) than that of other shorthairs.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

His fur may change as he grows up, kittens go through a fluffy phase. Could be he's verging on being a domestic medium hair.
It's kind of subjective. I had a pair for many years who had very long fur and tails fuller than some Persians I've seen, yet one of the vet clinics I went to listed them as "medium hair".


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

I have had many kitties. All of them were domestic short hairs except for my one Siamese. It does not matter what type of kitty you have. He is beautiful and unusually patterned,with silky hair. Maybe someone else here may have a similar kitty and can further help to identify your kitty. Any way you look at it your kitty is precious and special to you. Enjoy him.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

I'd call this colour blue tabby.


----------



## furryfriend (Apr 1, 2015)

The beautiful kind. :luv


----------



## Kristara (Aug 10, 2016)

The silky snuggly type that makes you wanna rub your cheeks on him as much as he wants to lol


----------

